#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  RB 2011 UIaS Aguenta tranco

## Rsmol

Boa Noite Amigos ! tenho uma duvida e talvez possam me ajudar ! a RB 2011 é muito versátil por ter 10 portas sendo 5 giga e 5 fast , tem bom custo beneficio e varias configurações diferentes , mas a duvida é se ela aguenta o tranco ? a 2011 L eu já uso e sei que ela é meio fraca , trava as vezes e só desligando a energia pelo cabo porque quando ela travava eu perdia o acesso ! Já a 2011 uias eu estou testando , e como ainda está com poucos clientes não sei se ela vai dar conta do recado , gosto delas por causa das opções , então se tiver algum amigo que já usa ela a mais tempo e souber me informar se ela da conta do recado vai ser de muita ajuda !!! obrigado a todos ....

----------


## vendasubiquiti

Se for como concentrador PPOE não suporta 150 clientes simultâneos

----------


## TechMaycon

Depende de qual tranco vc esta falando...se for pra autenticar ela vai servir ate uns 150 clientes no maximo, assim como o amigo acima falou...da pra começar com ela mas ja va logo pensando em um CCR...que o mesmo caso meu...estou com uma RB450G com 60 clientes e ja vi pico nela de 45% de processamento...logo ela vai abrir o bico...

----------


## flacknet

> Boa Noite Amigos ! tenho uma duvida e talvez possam me ajudar ! a RB 2011 é muito versátil por ter 10 portas sendo 5 giga e 5 fast , tem bom custo beneficio e varias configurações diferentes , mas a duvida é se ela aguenta o tranco ? a 2011 L eu já uso e sei que ela é meio fraca , trava as vezes e só desligando a energia pelo cabo porque quando ela travava eu perdia o acesso ! Já a 2011 uias eu estou testando , e como ainda está com poucos clientes não sei se ela vai dar conta do recado , gosto delas por causa das opções , então se tiver algum amigo que já usa ela a mais tempo e souber me informar se ela da conta do recado vai ser de muita ajuda !!! obrigado a todos ....


A que esta com problema de travamento, tem que atualizar o firmware dela, quando ela trava vira 2 switch, 1 giga e outro fast.
ai vc nao consegue mais acessar ela, somente rebootando pela fonte

----------


## Rsmol

> A que esta com problema de travamento, tem que atualizar o firmware dela, quando ela trava vira 2 switch, 1 giga e outro fast.
> ai vc nao consegue mais acessar ela, somente rebootando pela fonte


Obrigado pela informação ! vou fazer o teste .

----------


## Reinan

> A que esta com problema de travamento, tem que atualizar o firmware dela, quando ela trava vira 2 switch, 1 giga e outro fast.
> ai vc nao consegue mais acessar ela, somente rebootando pela fonte



Amigo encomendei uma dessa para fazer ballance de 3 links somando todos vai dar 130 megas acredito que ela daria conta do recado pois a rede vai ficar no máximo em 90 megas, apos vc atualizar ela o problema foi resolvido ?

----------


## felipeandrade55

Reinan, pode até aguentar os 130mb, mas sempre pra rb de borda recomendo que tenha hardware sobrando, pois qualquer ataque ou até mesmo pique de uso, ela vai ficar com processamento na tampa. Agora se tiver BGP pode esquecer, não da nunca...

----------


## flacknet

> Amigo encomendei uma dessa para fazer ballance de 3 links somando todos vai dar 130 megas acredito que ela daria conta do recado pois a rede vai ficar no máximo em 90 megas, apos vc atualizar ela o problema foi resolvido ?


sim, so atualizar o firmware, que se não me engano apos da 3.09 ja nao da problema

----------


## Reinan

Valew !

----------


## ManoDW

Quantos clientes vai usar nela? vai ter cache e firewall. O que consome muito processamento é marcacoes e firewall. Aki uso uma CCR16, é um cavalo pra trabalhar...
Uma recomendação utilize no maximo 80% do processamento da RB. senao comeca a dar problemas nunca vistos na rede kkkkkk

----------


## Conectiva

Tenho uma em minha rede, não está passando de 100M, o processamento chega a 60%. Vou tentar atualizar o Sw, se não resolver vou tirar, preciso passar no mínimo 200M nesse site.
Vou colocar a CC1016 ou 36 que sei que é muito boa.

----------


## gabrielest

> Tenho uma em minha rede, não está passando de 100M, o processamento chega a 60%. Vou tentar atualizar o Sw, se não resolver vou tirar, preciso passar no mínimo 200M nesse site.
> Vou colocar a CC1016 ou 36 que sei que é muito boa.


50MB com 100 clientes é o máximo razoável pra ela passou disso é por sua conta e risco.

----------


## JOSEVAL1

Amigos ela pode ser usa para balace de 6 links?

----------


## JOSEVAL1

> Pode, já rodei 60Mbps em uma RB450 e o CPU ficava entre 70% (RB450, não RB450G).



Arthur, na sua opinião qual vc indica para balace de 6 links?

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...11il-in-l4-_JM

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ta-entrega-_JM

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ca-level-5-_JM

Att obrigado pela colaboração.

----------


## gabrielest

essa:

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ca-level-5-_JM

----------


## gabrielest

Agora, na boa, é pq teu problema é porta, pq se não era 450g e pronto.

----------

